# Libyan Arabic: shiber, zanga شبر، زنقة



## origumi

In his last speech (on TV, not today's phone) Gaddafi said the words above, which were translated to "step after step, alley after alley".

Questions:
1. Is this the correct transliteration?
2. Is this the correct translation?
3. Is this Libyan dialect or common Arabic?

Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm not sure about Libyan Arabic, but shiber in other dialects refers to a form of measurement, it's the distance from the tip of your thumb to the tip of your small finger diagonally across your open palm. Assuming that it has the same meaning in Libyan Arabic then a translation of "step after step" seems good to me since it means something quite close.


----------



## origumi

Thanks. Shiber with the same sense exists in Hebrew, maybe borrowed from Arabic. So it's like "inch by inch" in English.

And does zanga mean alley?


----------



## rayloom

origumi said:


> And does zanga mean alley?



Zanga in Hijazi Arabic means a tight space, even idiomatically (e.g. tight place financially).

Not sure if it means alley in Libyan Arabic, but I can see why it would come to mean that.

Edit: Actually I know of an alley in Egypt which is called زنقة الستات zan2et es-settaat, the "alley" of the ladies!


----------



## Ghabi

We happen to have an interesting thread about زنق.


----------



## origumi

Thanks rayloom, Ghabi. So I understand that the root is znq and the meaning is a narrow place. Maybe a cognate of Hebrew 9nq = dungeon.


----------



## khered

hi,

 While waching Qaddaffi's speach last week, I heard him say: "ZANGA ZANGA" refering the small alleys. I looked up in the Clasic Arabic dictionary and found the word is زنقة with ق so it made me wonder if it is common in the Libyan dialect to replace ق with ج or is it just a unique Pronunciation for a unique Person..  
p/s: How does it pronounced in EA? something like ZANAA?


----------



## Imad Net

In Algeria we say Zenqa with ق


----------



## MarcB

Libyan and in fact many dialects pronounce qaaf as g in go. Levantine and Egyptian urban dialects pronounce it as hamza. 
Also since you mentioned jim it is  Egyptian and some dialects of Yemen and Oman that pronounce it as gim.


----------



## cherine

Marc, I didn't understand which pronunciation you say is used in Egypt.

Here, we say zan2a.


----------



## MarcB

Sorry I did not say how it is pronounced in Egypt.


----------



## cherine

Well, you said this:


MarcB said:


> Also since you mentioned jim it is  Egyptian


And I didn't understand where the "jim" came from here, nor what did Egyptian Arabic has to do with it. ق is not pronounced as "jim" in Egypt. Well, it is pronounced as "g" in some areas, but no "j". So your words got me confused.


----------



## MarcB

It cam from this


khered said:


> While waching Qaddaffi's speach last week, I heard him say: "ZANGA  ZANGA" refering the small alleys. I looked up in the Clasic Arabic  dictionary and found the word is زنقة with ق so it made me wonder if it  is common in the Libyan dialect to replace ق with ج or is it just a  unique Pronunciation for a unique Person..


Anyway I am sure it should be clear now for the thread starter.


----------



## cherine

Maybe it is, but this doesn't change the fact that your words are confusing. Pronouncing ق as "jim" is not Egyptian.


----------



## L.2

He didn't say Egyptian pronunce ق as jim,
Because Egyptian ج and Libyan ق have the same pronounciation, Khered thought Libyan zanga زنقة is written زنجة with ج and MarcB only clarified this is an Egyptian, Yemeni, Omani style, but others write English g as ق. so Libyan zanga will be زنجه in Egyptian if we want to keep its Libyan pronunciation, the same as google is written جوجل قوقل


----------



## xyz2

he said -shiber & it means the max. distance from the tip of the thump to the tip of the small finger .-. Zanga in libyan , it means a tight alleyway with no exit , like a dead end  street , also he said Dar Dar & it means Room by Rm .


----------



## Malou

Hi! I found _zanga _in a french text --it referred to someone's hideout or 'planque', would this fit with the tight space idea ---it was in a North African context so Moroccan arabic probably.


----------



## إسكندراني

شبر in all Arabic is a form of measurement 
زنقة in all north-African dialects (including Egyptian by the way though it's fallen out of use) is an alley or a narrow lane. In Alexandria there is a famous market called زنقة الستات and some street names still keep زنقة.
The idea of a 'general tight space' is not what Libyans mean.


----------



## تهاطيل

في الواقع الكلمة فصيحة وليست عامية



			
				مقاييس اللغة - ابن فارس said:
			
		

> الزاء والنون والقاف أصل *يدلُّ على ضيقٍ أو تضْييق*. يقولون: زَنَقْت الفَرسَ، إذا شَكَلْته في قوائمه الأربع.
> و*الزَّنقَة* *كالمدخل في السِّكّة وغيرها في ضيق وفيها مَيل*.





			
				لسان العرب -  ابن منظور said:
			
		

> وفي *حديث أَبي هريرة*: أَنه ذكر المَزْنوق فقال: المائل شقُّه لا يذكر الله؛ قيل: أَصله من *الزَّنَقةِ *وهو *ميل في جِدارٍ في سِكَّة أَو عُرْقوب وادٍ*.





			
				لسان العرب -  ابن منظور said:
			
		

> وفي *حديث عثمان*: مَنْ يَشْتَرِي هذه *الزَّنَقَةَ* فَيَزِيدَها في المسجد؟





			
				الراوي: عثمان بن عفان المحدث: البوصيري	 -  إتحاف الخيرة المهرة -  7/173 said:
			
		

> عن عبد الرحمن بن عديس البلوي وكان ممن بايع تحت الشجرة فصعد المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم ذكر عثمان فقال أبو ثور: فدخلت على عثمان وهو محصور فقلت: إن فلانا ذكر كذا وكذا فقال عثمان: ومن أين وقد اختبأت عند الله عشرا: إني لرابع أربعة في الإسلام وقد زوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته ثم ابنته وبايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي هذه فما مسست بها ذكري ولا تغنيت ولا تمنيت ولا شربت خمرا في جاهلية ولا إسلام وقد* قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*: من يشتري هذه *الزنقة* ويزيدها في المسجد وله بيت في الجنة فاشتريتها فزدتها في المسجد





			
				لسان العرب -  ابن منظور said:
			
		

> و*الزَّنَقةُ*: *السِّكَّة الضيّقة*.





			
				كتاب العين - الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي said:
			
		

> *الزَّنَقَةُ *: *مَيْلٌ في جِدارٍ في سِكَّةٍ أو في ناحيةٍ من الدارِ أو عُرْقوبٍ من** الوادي يكون فيه كالمَدْخَل* والالتِواءِ اسمٌ بلا فِعْلٍ





			
				لسان العرب -  ابن منظور said:
			
		

> و*الزَّنَقة*: *ميل في جدار أَو سكة أَو ناحية دار* *أَو عُرْقوب وادٍ، يكون فيه التواء كالمَدْخَل*، والالتواء اسم لذلك بلا فعل.





			
				الصّحّاح في اللغة - الجوهري said:
			
		

> *والزَنَقَةُ: السِكَّةُ الضيّقة*





			
				أخبار مكة في قديم الدهر وحديثه - محمد بن إسحاق بن العباس الفاكهي أبو عبد الله المولد سنة 217 المتوفى سنة 275 said:
			
		

> وعند دار غباة هذه *زنقة ضيقة في إلتواء* كان يستوحش فيها أول الزمان ولا يكاد أحد يدخلها بليل إلا ذعر
> 2174 سمعت محمد بن أبي عمر إن شاء الله يذكر عن داود بن عمر فسئل عن نفسه أو عن غيره قال أقبلت ليلة من الثنية في بعض الليل حتى إذا صرت عند دار غباة يعني في هذه *الزنقة* إذا أنا بشخص قد وضع رجلا له على حد الجدار والأخرى على الجدار الآخر وهو يقول ** يا رجلي اليمنى أعيني رجلي اليسرى ** فإنك إن تعينيها تعينك ليلة أخرى **





			
				مواهب الجليل لشرح مختصر الخليل - الحطاب الرُّعيني المتوفى : 954هـ said:
			
		

> والسكة الواسعة ما كان فيها سبعة أذرع فأكثر لما جاء أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الطريق الميتاء سبعة أذرع" وقع ذلك في مسند ابن أبي شيبة من رواية ابن عباس فوجب أن يكون ذلك حد سعة الطريق انتهى. ونقله الشيخ أبو الحسن في شرح كلام المدونة السابق، وقال فيه: إلا بإذن جميع *أهل الزنقة* وهذه اللفظة *يستعملها المغاربة بمعنى الزقاق* وليست في كلام ابن رشد، وقال في *الصحاح الزنقة السكة الضيقة* انتهى.





			
				 العامي الفصيح من إصدارات مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة said:
			
		

> *الزَّنْقَة*: *مَسلك ضيق في القرية*.





			
				Edward William Lane's Arabic-English Lexicon said:
			
		

> *زنقة* _A narrow_ *سكة* [or _street_]. (Ṣ.) ___ A
> narrow part of a valley_. (JK, Ibn-'Abbád, O.)
> ___ A  bend  in a  wall;_ or _in  a_ *سكة*  [or  _street_];
> (Lth,JK, O or _in a side of a house;_ or _in a
> narrow,_ or _very narrow,_ _road of a valley,_ [so  I
> render  *في عرقوب وادٍ,*  (see  *عرقوب,*)] _in which is
> wrhat resembles a place of entrance and a twisting
> or winding: a subst. in all  these senses, having no
> verb._ (Lth, O.)


----------

